# Topics > Fun and humor >  Lipstick robot, Simone Giertz, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Author - Simone Giertz

----------


## Airicist

I made a lipstick robot

Published on Feb 5, 2016




> I programmed a uArm robot arm to help me put on lipstick. I'm not sure how well this color goes with my skin tone.

----------

